# I need help and quick



## calvi (Sep 7, 2011)

I have got a woodwork project and i have these plans plz help me by telling me how to improve them
Thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Is that all there is to your plan? What's it supposed to be...a foot stool with a drawer?












 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What kind of help do you want?

G


----------



## Bwest (Aug 9, 2011)

Troll :thumbdown:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

calvi said:


> I have got a woodwork project and i have these plans plz help me by telling me how to improve them
> Thanks


Get some new Crayolas and learn perspective drawing. :blink: bill


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

calvi said:


> I have got a woodwork project and i have these plans plz help me by telling me how to improve them
> Thanks


Looks like a frame with boards on top ??? The leg's block's ??? The drawer how is it held in place ??? a lot more info needed this look's like a simple project. What tool's do you have ??? done


----------



## GearWorksguy (Aug 30, 2011)

Time will tell if you are a real person asking for help or someone that is just busting our wood.

On a positive note you are asking for help and looking for plans. Most guys tend to not want plans or to follow directions. I think that time being a limited quantity, having some plan to start with is a good thing, even if the final product is not exactly what the plan described.

We are after all just building stuff here. Here is a site with table plans. You might want to check that out to get the deailed plan you seem to be looking for.

:blink:

http://www.plansnow.com/tables.html


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks handy! A place to put your shoes in your footstool.


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> Is that all there is to your plan? What's it supposed to be...a foot stool with a drawer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 cabinet's response for the win.


----------



## Chancewoodchuck (Sep 27, 2011)

*Table*

I think i am going to use this design with a alternating species butcher block for the top and changing the leg to a custom tapered leg.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

How do you improve on perfection?


----------



## tegno9 (Oct 1, 2011)

*Suggestion*

I won't try to perfect your idea, but I will only suggest something.
You could make the legs a little bit longer, so the table will increase at it's height. Then, you could make a big block with a drawer in it, so it looks more as one part. I know, my english is very bad, but i'm a 15 year old boy from the netherland. Here's a pic to show my idea








sorry for small image, please tell me how to show a image DIRECTLY from your pc, IN a message
Changes are in red. I know, very bad drawed, but i am, just as all of you, not here to draw, or learn drawing, but to make wooden things


----------

